
Mrs. Nguyen’s prestidigitation - wglb
http://bit-player.org/2015/mrs-nguyens-prestidigitation
======
moioci
I don't know if it's an artifact of the webfilter at my job, but all the
mathematical expressions in the discussion show up as "[Math Processing
Error]" in red italics. (Win7, Firefox 35) Anyone else see this?

